# Hi



## SDMESTRI (Jul 4, 2013)

I have moved to Singapore with my family last January 2012 and we are enjoying our life here. I am working with a multinational company but my wife is yet to find a job. She is frustated doing nothing at home. She wants to works somewhere where she can keep herself busy. She has done her post graduation in Psychology from University of Mumbai and has got a one year teaching experience. She wants to work as Psychologist or Counsellor or Teacher in either hospitals or school. If anyone can guide me to get her a placement, I will be very thankful. You can reach me on [email protected]. Cheers


----------

